# L245dt Mower Deck Max Size?



## k-maui (Apr 10, 2009)

ALoha,
greetings from maui.
Hope someone can help.
I am running a Kubota L245 DT. The Mower deck (currently not running)(Am trying to repair bearings) is labeled Mitchell Model # RC40-G. ANyway, wondering, as there is also a 72" pto drive mower deck on the property (sorry cant read any mfg/model info.) am wondering what the general mower deck size max would be on these machines.
I beleive the 72" deck was used behind a Kubota M6800.

Thanks
alan


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome Alan,

The L245 is a very capable and sturdy rig. I'm fairly sure that a 6' belly mower would work just fine on your Kubota. I do think that six feet (72") is the maximum I would want to attach to that size of tractor. 

There is a point where the attachment looses efficiency and creates excessive load on that size (1115cc) engine and drive train.

Got any pictures?

SHARTEL


----------



## k-maui (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Shartel.

Will forward pix soon. It is a rear mounting 72"
Rotary Cutter. Trying to guess-timate the weight of the deck...not sure if the tractor is rated for a 600+ LBS deck

Thanks
alan


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow!

NO...and no way  would I put a 6' bush hog on your L245. It's just too heavy and even with an ORC (over-run coupler) you can cause internal damage to the bull gears and PTO.

Not to mention if the tractor front isn't heavily ballasted....the Kubota will do wheelies with the slightes jolt of throttle. IMO, 4' is a great match and 5' is kind of "IFFY".

SHARTEL


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I second Shartel's thought on this. The L245 just does not have the overall weight or pto hp to effectively runmuch more than a 4 ft. rotary cutter or a 5 ft. rear finish mower. You could probably get by running a larger rear finish mower but you will still run into a weight issue when picking it up and it will easily bog the tractor down in thick grass.


----------



## k-maui (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks gentlemen.
I really appreciate your kindness & input.
Will focus on repairing the 4' rotary cutter.

I am an ex city-boy who has discovered a passion for working the land. Happy to learn what i can from those who know more.

Thanks again for your help and for this great site.

Mahalo (thanks)
alan


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

Alan, I owned one of those tractors and it is a wonderful little machine.

For sure do not put anything that heavy on your tractor. The 4 footer is just right. I seen a friend of mine try to put too much weight on the rears, we both had loaders, and he just thrashed his tractor. If you notice the final drives outboard on the rear axles are made of stamped steel. he actually cracked the welds so it was leaking oil at the point of the main housing.


----------



## k-maui (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks rd.
Focusing on repairing the 4'. Any suggestions for getting the cap nut on the blades off? It is a 1 1/2', and well rusted on. Does it need a proprietary Hex?

BY the way, how effective was the Loader?

Mahalo
alan


----------



## kubotawildman (May 9, 2009)

*Mitchell Rotary cutter*

K-Maui,

Greetings from the beautiful rolling hills of Yankton (near St. Helens, which is near Portland, Oregon)

I too have a Mitchell RC 40 cutter and was researching for info on the bearings when I ran across your post. I use mine just for some light duty grass cutting and use it with my little Kubota 7100D. Works fine although I wouldn"t try to mow acres of thick grass with such a little tractor.

I think these machines were manufactured just outside of Portland in Wilsonville, so your mower has travelled a few miles. The company appears to be out of business.

I have a little hand book that came with mine. It's not much but does have some mechanical drawings for the internals. Let me know if you'd like a copy and I'll send one.

I've got a growling noise so am checking out bearing info. Let me know what you find out about yours if you have time.

Good Luck! Danner Christensen


----------



## k-maui (Apr 10, 2009)

Mahalo (thanks) Danner.

I'd very much appreciate a copy of the RC-40 manual.
Whats easier for you EMail or USPS?

I'll certainly post any bearing info. that i get, when i finally remove that stubborn cap nut.

As for growling, i'd check to see if the lube fluid level is still ok. 

Thanks,
alan


----------



## OGRFCgroundsman (Oct 10, 2010)

the sports club I work for has been using a lightweight 72" finishing mower on the L245 for a number of years and the only problems we've had are the mower belts wearing.

Use in no higher than 6th gear and you can get a good amount done is not a lot of time, without the mower or the tractor struggling. PTO 1 and look for the mark on the rev gauge (it's around 2000 engine RPM)


----------

